# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته در رشته های علوم پزشکی

## roza joon

سلام دوستان،این اولین پست من در این انجمن هست چون دیدم اینجا همه بچه ها با اطلاعات خوب هستن خواستم سوالم رو با شما در میون بذارم،من میخوام در مورد تغییر رشته در رشته های علوم پزشکی بدونم دانشگاهی مثل دانشگاه تهران خیلی تو زمینه تغییر رشته به دانشجو ها کمک میکنه دو حالت تغییر رشته هم داره یه حالت با گذروندن 28 واحد و گرفتن نمره بالاتر از آخرین رتبه قبول شده تو رشته مقصد و روش بعدی دانشجو کوشا بودن یعنی گذروندن 36 واحد و گرفتن معدل بلای 17 در رشته های فنی و بالای 18 در سایر رشته ها،حالا سوال من این هست کسی که الان رتبه اش به پزشکی نمیخوره میتونه توی رشته ی دیگه مثل دامپزشکی یا حتی رشته های دیگه وارد بشه وبعد  تغییر رشته بده؟اگر بله شرایطش چه جوریاس؟ممنون میشم اگر اطلاعی دارین راهنماییم کنید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amiredge

فک کنم باید دوباره کنکور بدی و وقتی ی رشته دیگه قبول بشی،واحد های یکسان رو تطبیق میدن واست.

----------


## mhkh1368

> سلام دوستان،این اولین پست من در این انجمن هست چون دیدم اینجا همه بچه ها با اطلاعات خوب هستن خواستم سوالم رو با شما در میون بذارم،من میخوام در مورد تغییر رشته در رشته های علوم پزشکی بدونم دانشگاهی مثل دانشگاه تهران خیلی تو زمینه تغییر رشته به دانشجو ها کمک میکنه دو حالت تغییر رشته هم داره یه حالت با گذروندن 28 واحد و گرفتن نمره بالاتر از آخرین رتبه قبول شده تو رشته مقصد و روش بعدی دانشجو کوشا بودن یعنی گذروندن 36 واحد و گرفتن معدل بلای 17 در رشته های فنی و بالای 18 در سایر رشته ها،حالا سوال من این هست کسی که الان رتبه اش به پزشکی نمیخوره میتونه توی رشته ی دیگه مثل دامپزشکی یا حتی رشته های دیگه وارد بشه وبعد  تغییر رشته بده؟اگر بله شرایطش چه جوریاس؟ممنون میشم اگر اطلاعی دارین راهنماییم کنید


این سوال رو فقط آموزش دانشگاه میتونه پاسخ بده و اینکه من اگه دنبال پزشکی باشم هیچوقت ریسک همچین کاری نمیکنم چون به نظر نمیرسه که این یه قانون لازم الاجرا باشه.
درضمن حتی اگر هم بشود قطعا از رشته های خاص به رشته های خاص صورت میگیره نه از هر رشته ای به هر رشته ای.
بهترین راهکار تماس گرفتن با آموزش دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران هستش

----------


## Azad3h

سلام
دامپزشکی تهران شبانه س؟

----------


## roza joon

> فک کنم باید دوباره کنکور بدی و وقتی ی رشته دیگه قبول بشی،واحد های یکسان رو تطبیق میدن واست.


اگر به قرار کنکور دوباره بود که مشکلی نبود سوال من برای اینه که آدم دوباره نخواد کنکور بده:yahoo (19):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام
> دامپزشکی تهران شبانه س؟


نه روزانه است

----------


## amiredge

> اگر به قرار کنکور دوباره بود که مشکلی نبود سوال من برای اینه که آدم دوباره نخواد کنکور بده:yahoo (19):


فک نکنم.بعضی رشته ها میشه که دارای شرایط خاص.تو گوگل سرچ کن تغییر رشته از پرستاری به پزشکی.اطلاعات کاملی بت میده.

----------


## Azad3h

سلام
دامپزشکی تهران شبانه س؟

----------


## roza joon

> فک نکنم.بعضی رشته ها میشه که دارای شرایط خاص.تو گوگل سرچ کن تغییر رشته از پرستاری به پزشکی.اطلاعات کاملی بت میده.


آره سرچ کردم،آخه مساله ای که هست اینه که با دکترای دام پزشکی میشه خارج از کشور رفت و تخصص رشته های پزشکی رو خوند برای همین من حس کردم موقع تغییر رشته راحتتر قبول کنن تا با رشته ای مثل پرستاری،هرچند پرستاری همون پزشکیه خفیف شده اس میگن :Yahoo (20): اینکه من الان کلا گیجم که همچین کاری رو میشه کرد یا نه چون یجورایی قماره دیگه،اگه نشه کلا بدبخت میشه آدم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Azad3h

عزیز من 

نمیشه

مهندسی با پزشکی فرق داره

الان شما نگاه کن خیلیا پرستای و مامایی خوندن ... اگه میشد تغییر رشته داد که همشون تغییر رشته میدادن ب پزشکی دیگه لازم نبود طرف ۴ سال بخونه لیسانس بگیره
و خواد سال دیگه کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه

این یعنی نمیشه

اصلا با امید تغییر رشته نرو

----------


## roza joon

> عزیز من 
> 
> نمیشه
> 
> مهندسی با پزشکی فرق داره
> 
> الان شما نگاه کن خیلیا پرستای و مامایی خوندن ... اگه میشد تغییر رشته داد که همشون تغییر رشته میدادن ب پزشکی دیگه لازم نبود طرف ۴ سال بخونه لیسانس بگیره
> و خواد سال دیگه کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه
> 
> ...


آخه همین تغییر رشته هم شرایط داره شاید همه نتونن این شرایط رو کسب کنن برای پرستاری مثلا من شنیدم باید لیسانس رو داشته باشن بعد برن تو کار تطابق درس ها و آزمون و این صحبت ها نه اینکه دوباره بخوان کنکور بدن میگم منم دقیق نمیدونم به خاطر همین اینجا سوال کردم

----------


## Azad3h

اون ازمون که برای لیسانس ب پزشکیه هم تق و لقه
اصلا معلوم نیس برگزار بشه دوباره یا نه

خیلی ریسکه

ولی از نظر من که شدنی نیس

حتی دانشجو کوشا و معدل بالا باشی

خلاصه حواست باشه چون روزانه هم هست بری دیگه محرومی از کنکور سال بعد

----------


## roza joon

> اون ازمون که برای لیسانس ب پزشکیه هم تق و لقه
> اصلا معلوم نیس برگزار بشه دوباره یا نه
> 
> خیلی ریسکه
> 
> ولی از نظر من که شدنی نیس
> 
> حتی دانشجو کوشا و معدل بالا باشی
> 
> خلاصه حواست باشه چون روزانه هم هست بری دیگه محرومی از کنکور سال بعد


مرسی از راهنماییت،والا با این نظام آموزشی که ما داریم شب میخوابن صبح پا میشن قانون عوض میکنن خودمم دارم به این نتیجه میرسم که نمیشه به این قوانین اعتماد کرد و دلخوش بود :Yahoo (101):

----------

